# UCLA extension vs. NYFA (can't afford a master degree)



## polsmith (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,
I am a spanish student who just finished university (Audiovisual Communications at University of Navarra). I would like to pursue my Directing studies in the US (preferably in LA).

I know the best option would be to study a Master (for example at UCLA, USC, AFI, NYU, Chapman, Cal Arts, etc.), but I've seen the tuitions required and I just can't afford any of them. Actually, the total amount of budget I can use is exactly 30k â‚¬ (which is about 37k dollars), considering travels and living cost too. Spanish loans are simply not possible right now.

Tuitions are the following:
AFI: 40k x 2years = 80k
UCLA: 32k x 4years = 128k
USC: 25k x 3years = 75k
NYU: 44k x 3years = 132k
Cal Arts: 36k x3years = 108k
Chapman: 875$ x48units = 42k (I almost could go there if I was accepted)

According to my budget, I have only found 2 films schools in LA I could apply to: UCLA extension (which is 7k) and 1 year in NYFA (which is 15k per semester, which is a total of 30k).

I have read some bad comments about "infamous" NYFA and UCLA extension seems to be just a way to get into a master, but I guess I can't do anything else with 30k. Btw I prefer to study rather than making an indie film.

So would you recommend me NYFA, UCLA extension or any other alternative/better option?
I have also thought about working full time during 2-3 years to have enough money to be able to apply for a master (and try scholarships too), but that could be a "waste" of my time if I wasn't accepted later or I didn't get the money.

Thank you,
Pol


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jul 5, 2010)

this was from a previous post I made with the same topic.....

I took a Certificate in Directing at UCLA Extension. I'm not saying it's the best program out there, I would just say it's ok. The whole program costs around 7K and there is no time limit as to how long you can take it. It took me 2 years to finish the program. If you're an international student, you're required to be enrolled full-time, so it'll take you a year or so. 

The only downside of it is that it's separate from the film program of UCLA (the main university), Extension is a different entity and is no way connected to the main university's more prestigious program. I thought at the beginning it was that's why I enrolled. I have a Bachelor's that is not film related and I wanted to pursue a graduate degree in film sometime after. I'll be going to Chapman this fall for screenwriting. 

As for making films, Extension expects you to have your own equipment and editing software. At the beginning all I had was an old handycam. As the class gets advanced, I met a lot of students and got connections as to how to get or rent better equipments. They don't teach you editing as well, I learned FCP by just actually doing it, or you can take FCP classes (that aren't part of the curriculum) but they are expensive.

Looking back, I would say if you can afford it, then go for it. You could also  try the community colleges in LA, some have classes on making films using film unlike in Extension where it's all digital.


----------



## polsmith (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

Actually, I had already read this message lol

I guess your experience would recommend me the UCLA extension over NYFA. I think UCLA is a great university and a great place to live (I have been there for 2 summers and loved everything of it), but I'm afraid it would be hard for me to stay living in LA after the Extension (which is my "master plan") even with the OPT. I have 2 questions about it:

1. What did international students on your class/other classes do after the Extension? Maybe I'm wrong and it's easier than I think to find a job when you finish Extension... but you know, for an international student I think it tends to be more difficult.

2. Would it be worth it to study a cheaper master (does that even exist?) so it wouldn't be as recognized as AFI/USC but would still be a MFA? I have read you have been accepted for the MFA Screenwriting at Chapman (congrats!), which is a cheaper master compared to the others I wrote about... so I'm guessing the Extension wasn't enough for you.

Thank you,


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jul 6, 2010)

As a former UCLA extension student, I do recommend it. I only attended the NYFA orientation for prospective students and from what I've learned they're very expensive. 

It's still is cheaper to go to UCLA, first it's a state university, so for California residents like me, I can avail of the resident tuition fee. The thing is it's just so competitive to get in. I got rejected at UCLA and got accepted to Chapman (which is my 2nd choice). As to your question, most of my classmates who are international students did find some work after and some became freelancers (most went to cinematography and used their cameras to rent out to other students). Some went home to their countries and continued filmmaking there. 

Sadly, there isn't a cheap MFA, as an international student, if you go to a state university, you get charged the non-resident tuition fee. Private universities like USC, Chapman, charges the same tuition for resident and international. Most directing programs are at least 3 years, (UCLA is 4 years) and they average between 30K a year. And this doesn't include the production costs to make your films in school. 

I chose screenwriting because it's only two years, but I really wanted to be a strong writer first. As a director, I believe that story is king. Most young directors focus much on the visual style forgetting the most essential thing why we watch movies in the first place--the story.


----------



## Grighyx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey polsmith, 


What did you decide in the end? I'm also doing my senior year in Barcelona (I'm studying Audiovisual Communication) and I'm really thinking about doing the UCLA Extension Directing Program. 

Did u end up doing it? What do you think about it? 


Cheers!


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 14, 2011)

I hear the classes at city college los angeles are pretty strong.  I have heard good things about ucla extension school, too.


----------



## Aurelien (Aug 15, 2015)

I finished school from los angeles city college cinema production program, The best affordable film school .I am going to ucla extension now to specialize the craft of a directing.


----------



## carlos (Nov 17, 2015)

Finally, I've found this Forum!
I studied Films in Mexico and I've worked in TV Commercials, Music Videos and Features as 1st AD for 10 years. Since 2 years I've had the chance to Direct more and more projects. So I thought it was a good idea to go to NYFA.
I had an interview at NYFA (in California) last year. They saw my CV and Reel and they said It wasn't worth it I took the course, because I wouldn't learn anything new. I was dissapointed, because I always wanted to attend to NYFA, but I was thankful they were honest.
Months after, I heard about UCLA Film Directing Certificate. I visited and had an interview and they said even my experience there are a lot of new things to learn in UCLA, because the certificate is focused in Directing.
I'd like to know the comments from who studied in UCLA Extension. Is it worth it? UCLA is a very prestigious University, but I'd like to know if classes are the same in Extension.
And, please someone who had gone to the Certificate: How many students are in the class? And how old are they? I'm 33 and I'm afraid to feel out place.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 25, 2016)

FYI - here's the UCLA Professional Programs that have been reviewed on our film school review section:

UCLA Professional programs


----------

